# anyone order from these guys?



## MD plumber (Jan 11, 2011)

http://www.hodesco.com/
Anyone get stuff from them? I have been thinking of ordering their private label valves and wanted some feedback.


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

I use a company identicle to them. They are half of my supply house cost and sell name brand parts. however no customer service. So only use them when buying in bulk.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

whats the name of the company? or how about a link.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I have made several orders from Hodes within the last several months and have been impressed with the service. I have used Barnett in the past, and will never use them again.


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Hodes has been in business for a long time... They carry great products. However, pricing in the last 2 years has gone up up up. You will see that some of the hodes boxed items they have are imported, and you can get the identical item elsewhere for less. The best thing about them is the bagging and packaging method used IMO. Goodluck!


----------



## petebee50 (Jan 16, 2011)

Been finding missing parts in the tub valve rebuild kits...contact them they don' care. It is what it is. We don't order from them anymore


----------



## Scott_W (Apr 24, 2011)

I bought valves from them once and was very satisfied with delivery term and quality. But one acquisition is not an indicator so I want to see any other feedbacks as well


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I order misc. repair parts from them at least once a month for the past several years and have been very satisfied. Their Big Head tank to bowl kits are tops!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Scott_W said:


> I bought valves from them once and was very satisfied with delivery term and quality. But one acquisition is not an indicator so I want to see any other feedbacks as well


*Hello! Introduction Requested* 

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

:thumbsup:


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Ordered some stuff from Hodes years ago...Is Sexauer still in biz?


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Ordered some stuff from Hodes years ago...Is Sexauer still in biz?


Yes I would say, because I seen their stuff in Barnetts catalog.


----------

